# 9.9 Yamaha 4s



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

He should get his own membership to microskiff.com [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I won't disagree lol


----------



## artdel (Jan 26, 2010)

what numbers is he getting from the stock prop?


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Low 20s


----------



## artdel (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking forward to what others suggest. I am running the same setup and have thought of changing the prop as well.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got the Merc 9.9 4 stroke, same rpm range, same gear ratio.
Using it on a tunnel hull, a 9x10 cupped 3 blade worked best.


----------

